# Bad Accident In California......



## Dave Hadden (Oct 12, 2022)

Tree trimmer dies after being pulled into chipper in California




Sad to see this happen.






Take care.


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 12, 2022)

One in Van as well


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/jody-taylor-city-worker-killed-vancouver-1.3516890


----------



## Dave Hadden (Oct 12, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> One in Van as well
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/jody-taylor-city-worker-killed-vancouver-1.3516890



Six years ago, but still an unfortunate accident.




Take care.


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 12, 2022)

Wrong link


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/arborist-dies-while-working-in-north-vancouver-park-1.6605027


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Oct 12, 2022)

I just saw this on the news. Terrible news for his family and friends. Online seems to mostly quote the original news article at NBC. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/tree-trimmer-dies-pulled-chipper-california-rcna51802


----------



## mattLeo (Oct 26, 2022)

I saw in the news 12 years ago or so someone got pulled into a chipper in Colorado. I didnt get the details but i think it was on old chipper that didn't have safety bars.


----------



## jolj (Oct 26, 2022)

I have not done much clipping, but the rule is use a stick, Just like on a table saw.
I wonder what happen to change that safe guard.


----------



## MacAttack (Oct 26, 2022)

I remember using the slow-feed chippers you never use any gloves except cotton ones that rip easily. 
Heavy duty leather gloves could get caught on branches and pull you right in. Those things were dangerous, but we had no time to be scared of em.


----------



## MacAttack (Oct 26, 2022)

This recent accident, you can see the chipper has the safety bar that reverses the feed drums. You wonder did he never hit the bar or was it disabled / non functioning.


----------



## user 185711 (Oct 28, 2022)

jolj said:


> I have not done much clipping, but the rule is use a stick, Just like on a table saw.
> I wonder what happen to change that safe guard.


That's not a rule with commercial chippers. 

Also, the safety bar on my bosses chipper does not work. Neither does the seat belt in the truck. What are you gonna do?


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 28, 2022)

Worker3000 said:


> That's not a rule. Where did you hear that?
> 
> Also, the safety bar on my bosses chipper does not work. Neither does the seat belt in the truck. What are you gonna do?


Force him to fix it before a diasaster occurs. A Chipper that cant stop the infeed wheels is real stupid dangerous and should not be in use.


----------



## user 185711 (Oct 28, 2022)

lone wolf said:


> Force him to fix it before a diasaster occurs. A Chipper that cant stop the infeed wheels is real stupid dangerous and should not be in use.


I should say something about it, definitely. I don't mean to take the focus away from the tragedy of this thread. I simply mean that a lot of people are out there working in dangerous conditions with faulty equipment. 

RIP to this guy in California. I can't imagine this happening to a family member, friend or coworker.


----------



## scut207 (Oct 28, 2022)

Worker3000 said:


> That's not a rule with commercial chippers.
> 
> Also, the safety bar on my bosses chipper does not work. Neither does the seat belt in the truck. What are you gonna do?



A boss who doesn't care about his workers safety enough to get that fixed ASAP doesn't deserve to have workers in my humble opinion. 

You often have to listen when people show you who they are, no matter how great their personality or how friendly they are, he is *demonstrating* that someones *safety* *does not supersede profits*.

If he pushes back, I'd find another gig.


----------



## jolj (Oct 28, 2022)

Worker3000 said:


> That's not a rule with commercial chippers.
> 
> Also, the safety bar on my bosses chipper does not work. Neither does the seat belt in the truck. What are you gonna do?


Every youtube video, my Father taught safety as common sense & every manual I every read.
I am retired so it easy for me to say, find a job.
I worked for a 49 billion dollar company, that would have fired workers & boss for using that machine, so I may be the stick in the mad. Also we did not use chipper, just fork lift, man lift cherry pickers.
Lock out/tag out was a must or you would be in the street.


----------



## kshansen (Oct 29, 2022)

Not sure where Worker3000 is located but I would suggest he checks to see if there is a way to make an anonymous complaint to a workers safety agency like OSHA.






File a Complaint | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov





The life you save might be your own or a close friend!


----------



## sb47 (Dec 6, 2022)

My chipper time is limited but I did work as a groundsman for a tree company and all there chippers had safety bars, but they always had a guy standing there with a kill switch at all times when they are feeding the chipper. To get a break from dragging limbs we would take turns manning the stop button.
It's always sad to see someone get hurt or killed.


----------



## 46 Poulan (Dec 6, 2022)

I think people get complacent in day to day work safety.. Years ago my son 4 years old took our Christmas tree to be chipped/recycled by local water/gas and light here in Albany Ga. It was cold drizzly rain. We were really enjoying watching the wg and l guys in yellow hard hats and full rain suits feeding in the trees. After about 45 minutes 1 man starts crawling with both knees on feeder chute to get branches un hung--Wet rubber on wet smoothe steel floor--What could go Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!--I started hollering at him--you are gonna get killed--kept right on--no body got killed that day--As a old Cat safety film called shake hands with Danger --he was right there close.. My son and I talked about the situation--even at 4 years old he understood that danger. I kept thinking if he gets pulled in this is going to be bad to watch a man get killed. Crazy how far up in he would go feet dangling off edge of chute.


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 6, 2022)

Local to us, but wife saw on FB news that a guy fell out of his bucket and got killed yesterday. Owner of the company and trimming a tree. 
Y’all be safe out there.


----------



## kshansen (Dec 6, 2022)

Not chainsaw related but a tree was involved. Just this last week a guy near us fell out of his tree stand while deer hunting. Only 18 feet up but he died and left behind a wife and 2 or 3 young kids.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 6, 2022)

46 Poulan said:


> I think people get complacent in day to day work safety.. Years ago my son 4 years old took our Christmas tree to be chipped/recycled by local water/gas and light here in Albany Ga. It was cold drizzly rain. We were really enjoying watching the wg and l guys in yellow hard hats and full rain suits feeding in the trees. After about 45 minutes 1 man starts crawling with both knees on feeder chute to get branches un hung--Wet rubber on wet smoothe steel floor--What could go Wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!--I started hollering at him--you are gonna get killed--kept right on--no body got killed that day--As a old Cat safety film called shake hands with Danger --he was right there close.. My son and I talked about the situation--even at 4 years old he understood that danger. I kept thinking if he gets pulled in this is going to be bad to watch a man get killed. Crazy how far up in he would go feet dangling off edge of chute.


It takes a special kind of stupid to crawl in to a running chipper!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billhook (Dec 7, 2022)

Never used one myself, but always understood to assume safety cut off mechanisms were not to be relied on, especially in the harsh conditions found in arb work, So as well as working as cautiously as has been mentioned, pay attention to your clothing and remove anything that could snag on a branch, belt loops, key chains, tool bags, back packs. Glove type has also been mentioned. Obviously remove any trip hazards.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

sb47 said:


> My chipper time is limited but I did work as a groundsman for a tree company and all there chippers had safety bars, but they always had a guy standing there with a kill switch at all times when they are feeding the chipper. To get a break from dragging limbs we would take turns manning the stop button.
> It's always sad to see someone get hurt or killed.


 I know you are talking about a power feed disc . In the "old days" no such thing as a 'kill switch" on a chuck and duck. I have owned many. Yes a 'chuck and duck is rarely if ever used by a commercial tree service today, *thankfully so.* I will tell you it does not matter what motor is on it at all but when you get a 16" drum rolling powered by a 330 Ford there is little short of the lord himself going to stop it. Those folks that have run them daily will tell you how long they run AFTER the clutch is disengaged


----------



## sb47 (Dec 7, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I know you are talking about a power feed disc . In the "old days" no such thing as a 'kill switch" on a chuck and duck. I have owned many. Yes a 'chuck and duck is rarely if ever used by a commercial tree service today, *thankfully so.* I will tell you it does not matter what motor is on it at all but when you get a 16" drum rolling powered by a 330 Ford there is little short of the lord himself going to stop it. Those folks that have run them daily will tell you how long they run AFTER the clutch is disengaged


I'm talking about the feed roller, not the flywheel. The kill switch stops the feed roller and opens the feed roller. They were all Vermeer chippers. I don't remember the model number.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2022)

sb47 said:


> I'm talking about the feed roller, not the flywheel. The kill switch stops the feed roller and opens the feed roller. They were all Vermeer chippers. I don't remember the model number.


I understand you are referencing the hydraulic feed/feed rollers. They are much safer. The old chuck and ducks had no such thing. Once it is in.... it is in...and out.

Here is a video


----------



## sb47 (Dec 8, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I understand you are referencing the hydraulic feed/feed rollers. They are much safer. The old chuck and ducks had no such thing. Once it is in.... it is in...and out.
> 
> Here is a video



I never used one like that, it looks sketchy AF. The ones we used had feed rollers and a safety bar across the top and sides. We would sometimes have to notch some of the limbs because they would hit the safety bar and stop the rollers. The feed rollers kept anything from kicking back at you. Just stick a limb in the feed rollers and get out of the way. It would take 12'' to 14'' limbs or whole trees if they were small.


----------



## MacAttack (Dec 8, 2022)

"Chuck and Duck".... haha!! I used one of those damn things years ago! We called it a fast-feed (unlike the slow-feed chipper with the feed drums).
That fast-feed had a Ford 300 inch straight-six, holy s--t would those branches smack you on the way by, and loud as having your head next to a freakin biplane engine.
We hated that thing!


----------



## Bill G (Dec 8, 2022)

MacAttack said:


> "Chuck and Duck".... haha!! I used one of those damn things years ago! We called it a fast-feed (unlike the slow-feed chipper with the feed drums).
> That fast-feed had a Ford 300 inch straight-six, holy s--t would those branches smack you on the way by, and loud as having your head next to a freakin biplane engine.
> We hated that thing!


I had a Asplundh 12" with a 300 Ford inline six. I had Asplundh 16" with the 330 Ford V-8. I had another 16" with a Ford 330 V-8 . It was supposed to be a Fitchburg but it was not. I had a old Asplundh cable lift bucket/ship truck. Yes I had a trifecta plus one in dangerous tools. I want to be crystal clear I am not a "tree guy" never have and never will claim to be. I simply like tools to take care of business. 

Now back on topic. It makes ZERO difference what tool you are using AFTER a trajic event occurs. Hindsight is 20/20 but never negates a tragedy after it occurs, All we can pray for is this helps to prevent a future tragedy,

My prayers are with the loved ones.

Bill


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 8, 2022)

Near me We had a young fellow get knocked into the chipper by the excavator loading it this summer and two arborists fell out of trees to their death. One accidentally cut his rope.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 8, 2022)

Many years ago way back in my early 20's I worked at Pyramid Derick. At one end of the shop raw steel came in and a drilling rig would come out the other end. They had a rack where they stood plate steel sheets on end from 1'' thick to 3'' thick. They were stacking a new shipment and one guy had to go up a ladder and unhook the crane. At that very moment the whole rack collapsed burying him under tons of plate steel. It took them almost 2 days to retrieve his body.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 8, 2022)

It is amazing what pallet racking is rated to hold.

This video is not at all intended to be funny but shows how a simple little mistake can have a devastating effect. It does not matter what you do for a living or in your daily life. The dangers are everywhere.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 15, 2022)

If it was detailed, I missed it. If someone is pushing small trimmings in with a short stick, or worse yet, by hand, they have no chance to hit the bar. My chipper has two steel pull cables that hang inside the chute, attached to the bar. If you reach past them and the feed roller gets your hand, you have no chance.


lone wolf said:


> It takes a special kind of stupid to crawl in to a running chipper!!!!!!!!!!


That is a very well put statement.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 15, 2022)

Billhook said:


> Never used one myself, but always understood to assume safety cut off mechanisms were not to be relied on, especially in the harsh conditions found in arb work, So as well as working as cautiously as has been mentioned, pay attention to your clothing and remove anything that could snag on a branch, belt loops, key chains, tool bags, back packs. Glove type has also been mentioned. Obviously remove any trip hazards.


Often what a normal day to day person thinks is a safety mechanism, really isn't. Our first chipper was a 16" Asplundh drum chipper, no fold up chute. The next one was same size and brand with a fold up chute. That is the only really safety thing I've seen put on chippers in the last 50 years. Controlled feed on chippers is a definite safety feature. The reverse bar, sort of. But, if you are that special kind of stupid person that reaches past it, you can't reach back and outside the chute, you are already gone. The two cables that hang down through the top middle of my chute look like a safety mechanism, and I'm sure that is what they are there for. Just think how you would reach back and find one, tangled in brush, with your other hand being crushed by a feed roller with knives all the way across it. The reverse bar, no matter how it's labeled, is used to reverse the feed to spit stuff back out, or just stop the feed, to let the engine build back up RPM's. It's used multiple times a day. If you ever get a chance to check out a non running/stopped chipper, reach in till you can touch the feed roller with one hand, and see if you can reach back with the other and grab the bar? I've heard of quite a few workers going through chippers. I've NEVER heard of one being saved by the pull cables or reverse bar. I'm sure it's happened, I've just never heard of it. Another thing to think about, and thinking is what safety is all about. Say you get your hand in a feed roller? Are you going to go through your decision tree to decide what to do? Lets put it into perspective. Lets just say the decision tree says, "PULL THE STOP CABLE". Your hand gets crushed, you think, "PULL", and it's up to your elbow, you think, "THE", and it's up to your shoulder, The cable is out of reach, so are you.


----------

